# [SOLVED] Is kernel 4.14.7 stable or not?

## vcmota

I just made a world update and gentoo sources 4.14.7 have been installed. However, at the gentoo sources page here it is still marked as testing. Is this a bug or it is just the case that the site has yet to be updated? More important, should I wait until the site is updated before compiling and installing the new kernel? Thank you all.Last edited by vcmota on Wed Dec 20, 2017 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Why do you think it is considered stable on your system?  With the right ACCEPT_KEYWORDS setting for that package, Portage could pull a testing version onto an otherwise stable system.  What is the output of emerge --pretend --verbose =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14.7?

You should compile and install the new kernel immediately if you are affected by any of the security bugs fixed in that version.  Otherwise, you can defer it until a convenient time.  Gentoo's stabilization marker is an approximation of whether other users have found notable bugs in that kernel.  If no such bugs are found, it's very likely that the eventual 4.14.7 kernel with the Gentoo stable marker will be exactly the same sources you already installed.

----------

## Jaglover

Actually, eix tells me it is stable, the web page is not updated, trust what portage tells you.

----------

## cyberhoffman

It is stable as portage says but has at least one issue with virtualbox:

```

make modules_install

....................................

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.14.7-gentoo/misc/vboxpci.ko needs unknown symbol vfs_write
```

Virtualbox ver. 5.1.26

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

> It is stable as portage says but has at least one issue with virtualbox:
> 
> ```
> 
> make modules_install
> ...

 

You should unmak virtualbox-5.2.2

----------

## vcmota

Ok then, I will proceed to install it. Since for now I dont have virtualbox installed I suppose it will be ok... Thank you all! PS:I will mark this as solved.

----------

## cyberhoffman

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cyberhoffman wrote:*   It is stable as portage says but has at least one issue with virtualbox:
> 
> ```
> 
> make modules_install
> ...

 

Thanks a million, it works!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cyberhoffman wrote:*   

> Thanks a million, it works!

 

Here bug in virtualbox bugtracker

----------

## jhon987

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cyberhoffman wrote:*   It is stable as portage says but has at least one issue with virtualbox:
> 
> ```
> 
> make modules_install
> ...

 

I was googling this for hours today, thanks a-bunch...

----------

## Spargeltarzan

My system pulled also kernel 4.14.7 in, today even 4.14.8-r1, but neither of them is marked as stable on packages.gentoo.org or when looking at it in eix.

My package.accept doesn't contain the kernel.

Is the kernel now stable for everyone, but Gentoo didn't mark it yet, and only Portage pulls it?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Spargeltarzan wrote:*   

> My system pulled also kernel 4.14.7 in, today even 4.14.8-r1, but neither of them is marked as stable on packages.gentoo.org or when looking at it in eix.

 

Site has hardware issue and isn't updated https://bugs.gentoo.org/634708

----------

## Jaglover

Spargeltarzan,

You need to run eix-update.

----------

## Spargeltarzan

ah sorry, I forgot it.

a very-short newcomer question: what is the difference between emerge --sync and eix-sync? eix-sync also invokes emerge --sync I saw... Before I upgrade, I personally use emaint --sync

----------

## toralf

 *Spargeltarzan wrote:*   

> ah sorry, I forgot it.
> 
> a very-short newcomer question: what is the difference between emerge --sync and eix-sync? eix-sync also invokes emerge --sync I saw... Before I upgrade, I personally use emaint --sync

 eix-sync calls "emerge --sync" and "eix-update" IIRC

----------

## jroth

Noob question: If 4.14.8-r1 is stable (I also pulled that in on a world update), why is it named -r1? I thought that notation was for "release candidate"?

----------

## firephoto

 *jroth wrote:*   

> Noob question: If 4.14.8-r1 is stable (I also pulled that in on a world update), why is it named -r1? I thought that notation was for "release candidate"?

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/641818

There was an e1000e network issue is the reason for the bump and the other kernels removed.

4.14 is also the super long term stable kernel so that's the reason it was marked stable I'm guessing.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cyberhoffman wrote:*   It is stable as portage says but has at least one issue with virtualbox:
> 
> ```
> 
> make modules_install
> ...

 

Just for information now version 5.1.30 compile with kernel 4.14 because is added patch virtualbox-modules-5.1.30-udp.patch.

It seems backportable also to version 5.1.26.

Reference:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/641950

----------

## dmpogo

 *jroth wrote:*   

> Noob question: If 4.14.8-r1 is stable (I also pulled that in on a world update), why is it named -r1? I thought that notation was for "release candidate"?

 

It is not,  r1 t is more like 'revision 1'.    Typicallu used for my revision of the packages that do not warrant version increment.  Release candiates usually have   rc1 etc.

----------

## jroth

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

>  *jroth wrote:*   Noob question: If 4.14.8-r1 is stable (I also pulled that in on a world update), why is it named -r1? I thought that notation was for "release candidate"? 
> 
> It is not,  r1 t is more like 'revision 1'.    Typicallu used for my revision of the packages that do not warrant version increment.  Release candiates usually have   rc1 etc.

 

Ok, that makes sense. So 4.14.8-r1 is in fact a stable kernel? If so I'll start compiling it.

----------

